# First DE FET with top embryo failed



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies

so...just got a BFN on my first FET with donor eggs. It was AA beautiful blasto.
heartbroken, nothing seems to work.
Anyone out there having BFNs with donor eggs but finally getting their BFP? 😪


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Efi78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> so...just got a BFP on my first FET with donor eggs. It was AA beautiful blasto.
> heartbroken, nothing seems to work.
> Anyone out there having BFNs with donor eggs but finally getting their BFP? 😪


Hiya,
I'm so sorry, I know how it feels. 
We also swapped to DE as my eggs quality wasn't good enough anymore, I'm 44 btw. We used my partner's sperm though.
I was so hopefully at the first fresh DE transfer. I believed it will work for the first go but it didn't, neither the second one. And they were the best grading, 5AA and 5AB...
But we didn't give up and the with the third transfer a 4AB I am 17 weeks pregnant now. 
So it works as your own egg transfer would-I mean maybe successful at first, maybe not. Just please don't give up. Any kind of IVF is a game of patience. It took us a year with little breaks here and there but got there at the end. And you will too!!!
May I ask how many frosties you have?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Gamruk77,
Thank you so much for your message. It gives me so much hope.
We have 3 frosties remaining AA and 2 ABs. The one we transfered was AA. It is deflating but we are not giving up.


----------

